# BIG GUNS Collections - Weenies need not apply



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 28, 2007)

Alright guys! Time to flex a bit of muscle and justify our existence as *MEN*.

Let's see your BIG GUNS! 

Here's mine:






LEFT to RIGHT:

1) Big Red by Mac's Customs - 4xCREE XRE (1000mA to each on high). Estimated lumens out the front end....700....not bad for LED, no?

2) FM 2-1/4D 1450L with FM3H head - 43W Carley Bulb - 1450 lumens.

3) The Torch by Mac's Customs - 4100 bulb lumens, 3100 lumens out the front end

4), 5), 6) Elephant HID's (Mac's Customs) - probably 600 lumens output?

7) Puny little Surefire M6 (XTN extension for Li-ion) - poor little M6...with a measly 500 to 600 lumen output.



:rock: WP


----------



## tvodrd (Mar 28, 2007)

I need to find a new pics host. 

Edit: And am not going to do so in your thread! I plead brutal week at work for the post!

Larry


----------



## NAW (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't think these lights need any introductions.


----------



## jch79 (Mar 29, 2007)

> Weenies need not apply


----------



## Josey (Mar 29, 2007)

I live about 20 miles from the nearest streetlight and 7 miles from the grid. Witty bitty incans get swallowed up by the dark out here. These guys hold their own:

From left to right:
6C Mag ROP high with FM 2-inch deep reflector.

FM Mag100 (623 powered by 12 GP2000 cells). Somewhere around 3,000 lumens.

Jim Sexton’s rare TigerLight 11-R (full regulation run off 8 Eneloop AA cells) and virtually no resistance in the circuit. Awesome light.

Mag85-R (regulated by AWR’s Hotdriver at 11.1 volts) and powered by 9 GP2000 cells in an FM body. Must be something around 800 to 900 torch lumens.

MagCharger 85 powered by 8 1/2D NiMH high-current cells. Maybe 750 torch lumens and 70 minutes of runtime.

JimmyM’s Mag458 with added FM 3-inch reflector. 17 1/2D cells pump out something like 11,000 lumens. And, yep, that’s about 3 feet tall. Way too fun.

X990 HID, which is really awesome. Something around 3,000 focused lumens and a runtime of 50 minutes if I keep the batteries up.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm gonna call you guys the "501+ lumens club".  Unfortunately I'm still a couple of days from being in the club. ...I have a PL24 in the mail. :naughty:

- Chris


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Mar 29, 2007)

*double post*

double post


----------



## Tim W (Mar 29, 2007)

These beat the **** outta ANY flashlight!!:rock::naughty:


----------



## Lips (Mar 29, 2007)

.


It's a *Man* thing  







The little 1D on the right snuck in there. It's brighter than the M6 so let'r stay...


----------



## EricMack (Mar 29, 2007)

Great thread! :rock: Wish I was more of a he-man...:laughing:


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 29, 2007)

EricMack said:


> Great thread! :rock: Wish I was more of a he-man...:laughing:


 
There goes E-mack....being all modest and everything. We all know that there is a certain 10K+ lumen beast hiding in that cave of yours along with multiple other 4K+ lumen monsters.....

Unleash the beast! :rock: 


 WP


----------



## NAW (Mar 29, 2007)

Is this supposed to be a thread for Mag Mods only?

I feel like I'm out gunning you guys.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 29, 2007)

Tim W said "These beat the **** outta ANY flashlight!!









"

Those are some good looking M1s! You've even got the slings slung correctly. :goodjob:


----------



## EricMack (Mar 29, 2007)

NAW said:


> I feel like I'm out gunning you guys.


 
He, he, them's fightin' words there, son. :laughing: You best be sure of what you will be bringing with ya!

(PS - Hope you got more than what's in your Sig line...)  :devil:


----------



## Illum (Mar 29, 2007)

> Weenies need not apply




At least I know my guns are pocketable....


outstanding collection Wave_Particle  :bow:


----------



## theslippyslug (Mar 29, 2007)

Excellent thread WP






I can't wait to see what turns up in here...





BTW...



you have at least one too many elephant HIDs... you need to sell one of those....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 29, 2007)

My wife, enjoys nightly my only big gun. All 15 inches:laughing: .

My newly acquired, PL24W HID. Thanks Ianb.yeah she even comments on how,deep into the darkness it reaches.All in all then, it is a big gun.so I qualify.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Mar 29, 2007)

[QUOT


----------



## Lobo (Mar 29, 2007)

There is something wrong with you when you realise your giggling for yourself when reading a thread about flashlights...
Awesome lights! :rock:


----------



## Chronos (Mar 29, 2007)

WOW. Some GREAT lights here. I love all the magmods. My brightest is my 10x Dominator.

Tim W,

I'll have to take a few pics of a project I'm working on. I'm helping to inventory then sell off a rather large collection of long guns and handguns: 110+ long guns. Includes at least 30 M1 Garands (shooters), a few M1Ds, and a couple of M1Cs, M1 prototypes, etc. Plus two Johnsons, two M1 paratroopers.


----------



## Tim W (Mar 29, 2007)

Patriot36 said:


> Those are some good looking M1s! You've even got the slings slung correctly. :goodjob:



Thanks,

I agree, but I know some serious high power shooters (and most marines) who would disagree, but I prefer them that way. As an aside, though, they are just for looks, for shooting I prefer the old web-sling since for me it seems to hold tighter and is easier to adjust.

I don't have a good picture of my latest, but it had a full re-build package by DGR and it looks like it just came from the armory. Best part is it shoots as good as it looks.


----------



## Tim W (Mar 29, 2007)

[thread hi-jack]



Chronos said:


> I'm helping to inventory then sell off a rather large collection of long guns ... Includes at least 30 M1 Garands (shooters)...



Any winchesters or IHC's in there?



[/thread hi-jack]


----------



## TranquillityBase (Mar 29, 2007)

:help:


----------



## TranquillityBase (Mar 29, 2007)

OK, I feel better with this one......


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 30, 2007)

I got a Mac's Torch and a XeVision 50W with the 75W Barn Burner upgrade on the way, and a couple other "Big Guns". But I was wondering.....

Does this count? 











_BTW: No one can top Larry's (Tvodrd) Big Guns! _ :rock:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Mar 30, 2007)

Size matters, right?






I've added about ten since then.


----------



## WAVE_PARTICLE (Mar 30, 2007)

Geez.....you guys.....

Your sicknesses run deep...... and I love it!
Keep the pics flowing! :thumbsup:

WP


----------



## Telkin (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks WP and guys for making me feel completely and utterly inadequate...


----------



## greenlight (Mar 30, 2007)

I thought this was going to be a thread about big guns... boy am I disappointed. Not even any flashlight w/gun pics. 

Do the lights have to be bright or just big to be a he-man.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Mar 30, 2007)

f.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Patriot (Mar 30, 2007)

ABTOMAT! You just frightened me with your collection..lol They're all so similiar and they all look so used. I've never seen anything like that before. I'm such a rookie :shrug:


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 30, 2007)

Josey said:


> JimmyM’s Mag458 with added FM 3-inch reflector. 17 1/2D cells pump out something like 11,000 lumens. And, yep, that’s about 3 feet tall. Way too fun.



How does that 458 throw with a 3" head? I'm waiting for 2 Delghi heads. I can't wait to try one on my Mag625R.


----------



## Josey (Mar 30, 2007)

JimmyM said:


> How does that 458 throw with a 3" head? I'm waiting for 2 Delghi heads. I can't wait to try one on my Mag625R.


 
FiveMega's 3-inch head gives it a little more focused beam, but it's still basically a lumen shotgun. The larger head, however, makes the light look a lot more menancing. 

Josey


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 31, 2007)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> Do a knife count as weapon



I wanna see Zeiss's collection before I whip mine out, but so far I'm looking pretty good. 

You think we should include HID's and Aircraft Larry14K lights & Barn Burners...oh my!


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 31, 2007)

JimmyM said:


> How does that 458 throw with a 3" head? I'm waiting for 2 Delghi heads. I can't wait to try one on my Mag625R.



I thought you were saying you flashed that 64458 bulb if you went up to 20V ? Where is the rating of those bulbs?


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 31, 2007)

LuxLuthor said:


> I thought you were saying you flashed that 64458 bulb if you went up to 20V ? Where is the rating of those bulbs?



I used AWRs hotrater. The 64458 is rated at 90W @ 12V (3200-ish color temp, I think).
The hotrater works out to ~11,000+ lumens on 17 cells.


----------



## xiaowenzu (Mar 31, 2007)

MAN THAT'S BAD ***!  I'm interested in no.3 the silver one - what kind of lamp is that using?! 

_"3) The Torch by Mac's Customs - 4100 bulb lumens, 3100 lumens out the front end"

_The lights look so well constructed but I'm willing to bet that the Surefire M6 has the best quality construction and most durable of them all. 

p.s would you selling me that silver one for 10 grand? heheh


----------



## Kiessling (Mar 31, 2007)

Gotta love the thread title ...


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 31, 2007)

_Acro X990 HID._





_The Torch, with FM head. Shown with Springfield 1911._





_SF X10._





_Thor._


Speaking of Big Guns, a sampling of AK-47s:






And AR-15s:





cheers


----------



## ianb (Mar 31, 2007)

Powernoodle I love the middle carbine AR-15!  :naughty: :rock: 

...I must remember not to trespass near your Bunker  

Ian


----------



## Tim W (Mar 31, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> ...AR-15s...



I like my national-match AR just fine, but there is a reason they are called "MOUSE" guns or "POODLE" shooters.

Never played with a AK, but at least it's .30 cal. even if a little wimpy.


----------



## JimmyM (Mar 31, 2007)

Tim W said:


> I like my national-match AR just fine, but there is a reason they are called "MOUSE" guns or "POODLE" shooters.
> 
> Never played with a AK, but at least it's .30 cal. even if a little wimpy.


You HAVE to be saying that just to get a rise.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 31, 2007)

Mine is legal in the UK they are not bullets, but they will kill. my big guns.


----------



## CM (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## TITAN1833 (Mar 31, 2007)

Whats behind you!!in the trees? good ambush position.


CM said:


>


----------



## powernoodle (Mar 31, 2007)

CM: I hope to see that little pea shooter at Knob Creek in a couple of weeks. Heck, they may even have full-auto .223 "mouse guns" there.  

Link .

cheers


----------



## CM (Mar 31, 2007)

powernoodle said:


> CM: I hope to see that little pea shooter at Knob Creek in a couple of weeks. Heck, they may even have full-auto .223 "mouse guns" there.
> 
> Link .
> 
> cheers



Nice to see someone who knows what Knob Creek is


----------



## Tim W (Mar 31, 2007)

> Tim W said:
> 
> 
> > ..."MOUSE" guns...
> ...




Not really. 

What is _*COVER*_ for a .223 is merely _*CONCEALMENT*_ with a .30-06:naughty:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 31, 2007)

Any more *big lights * anyone? Big guns are easy to find on the net....


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 1, 2007)

CM said:


> Nice to see someone who knows what Knob Creek is


isnt that an old washed up creek with a door knob to hell in the middle? 

(J/K)

I have a very good friend, and fellow cpf member that goes there almost every year, and i think he plans to go this year.

Power noodle- i love the top AR, i am biulding my first AR, i have a Stag arms complete lower. i am looking for a new stock for it and am thinking about getting an ACE stock like yours. i am looking at a Stag arms 16'' upper, after i get that i will put me a POF-USA predator free float mid length forarm in it. i think i found a new disease


----------



## CM (Apr 1, 2007)

benchmade_boy said:


> isnt that an old washed up creek with a door knob to hell in the middle?
> 
> (J/K)
> 
> ...



Check out AR15.com if you're into black rifles. Make sure you wear your "thick skin" when posting on the forums :devil:


----------



## benchmade_boy (Apr 1, 2007)

CM said:


> Check out AR15.com if you're into black rifles. Make sure you wear your "thick skin" when posting on the forums :devil:


iv sighned up but i have not gotten my email from the yet, and its been 24 hours. iv been a black rifle manall my life i have just been to young to get one and to poor. but i finally coughed 200 bucks up for a like new complete stag arms lower, and i am happy i did, maybe it will break me of this addiction. 

man there are some surefire nuts over there. over 20 pages on one thread of lights, and about 16 pages have surefires on them.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 1, 2007)

AR15.com is like the Fark of the gun world.  I'm over on THR.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Apr 1, 2007)

edit


----------



## depusm12 (Apr 2, 2007)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> Do a knife count as weapon


Is that a WWII Sykes-Fairborn?


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Apr 2, 2007)

[QUO


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Apr 2, 2007)

[/IMG]


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2007)

OK, I didn't include my spotlights, and about 6 other mags. This is an assortment of Elephants, 2 x Red 1500L & 1.5D also 1500L (all 3 using the Carley 43W), 3 Mac Torches, 2 MaxBlasters (1 with 64623 & 15.6V pack; 1 with 64625 & 13.2V pack), several Mag85 1200L, two Mag66 900L, Mag 1111 900L, Mag64 1400L, and a few Mag-1331 700L.

................................................... Clicky Me .................
...............................


----------



## jch79 (Apr 2, 2007)

oo:  oo:


----------



## ABTOMAT (Apr 2, 2007)

What kind of flashlights are the ones with the white paper labels?


----------



## PARIS (Apr 2, 2007)

Very impressive thread !!
Nice collections everyone, Nice AK-47's powernoodle.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Apr 2, 2007)

ABTOMAT said:


> What kind of flashlights are the ones with the white paper labels?



Those are a new type of "wine light"


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Apr 9, 2007)

Got my PL24 tonight so I guess I'm officially in the 500lm+ club.  I think I'm going to EDC it in my front pocket tomorrow: :huh: It's not _that_ big...







- Chris


----------



## Patriot (Apr 10, 2007)

edit..whoops. Pics didn't post.


----------



## UncleFester (Apr 18, 2007)

TITAN1833 said:


> My wife, enjoys nightly my only big gun. All 15 inches:laughing: .
> 
> My newly acquired, PL24W HID. Thanks Ianb.yeah she even comments on how,deep into the darkness it reaches.All in all then, it is a big gun.so I qualify.



Well........... At least you can say your wife isn't shallow..........


----------



## riffraff (Apr 20, 2007)

Tim W said:


> I like my national-match AR just fine, but there is a reason they are called "MOUSE" guns or "POODLE" shooters.
> 
> Never played with a AK, but at least it's .30 cal. even if a little wimpy.





I have nothing against mouse guns; those little .223 cartridges are just so dang *CUTE!!!*

Here's one o' my (7.65/.308) FN ("not-a-mouse-gun") FALs: 

Clicky



And a bit larger one.

Business end. :laughing:


----------



## :)> (Apr 28, 2007)

jch79 said:


>



jch79,

That was good!

:lolsign:

-Goatee


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 29, 2007)

I guess I can't resist.......here's a couple of my Big Guns  The Top one I purchased a few months ago and have yet to break her in


----------



## powernoodle (Apr 29, 2007)

riffraff said:


> I have nothing against mouse guns; those little .223 cartridges are just so dang *CUTE!!!*



Sadly, the cute factor is lost when one of 'em is fragmenting through one's torso at Mach 2.5.


----------



## Elton (Apr 29, 2007)

wow you guys have some really nice stuff


----------



## Patriot (May 1, 2007)

Ok, something different. Some "big gun" optics. Sorry Lux, the CRF is at Uncle Mike's house along with my camera, but the LRF1200 is there.


----------



## GhostReaction (May 2, 2007)

Those are nice optics. Must have cost a bomb


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 2, 2007)

g[/IMG]


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 2, 2007)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> The bomb cost is this zeiss.More than 60 000$ in 1976



Ummm what is that thing?


----------



## ABTOMAT (May 2, 2007)

I'd guess an artillery rangefinder.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 3, 2007)

4.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## GhostReaction (May 3, 2007)

for one unit of those Zeiss.

Are these the largest Zeiss ever made?


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 3, 2007)

[QUOTE=G


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2007)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> The bomb cost is this zeiss.More than 60 000$ in 1976


 
Nice!.......are those 15x60 B/GAs hanging on the wall. Those are nice porros. I owned one about 8 years ago. They've since been replaced by Swarovski 15x56s.


----------



## Patriot (May 4, 2007)

> GhostReaction said:
> 
> 
> > for one unit of those Zeiss.
> ...


----------



## LuxLuthor (May 4, 2007)

Holy Crap....good thing they didn't have those when attacking Jericho last Monday with mortars.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 4, 2007)

g[/IMG]


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 4, 2007)

pg[/IMG]


----------



## abinok (May 5, 2007)

A few of my "big guns" from all 3 hobbies....

Flashlights...
Mag 623






Long range rifles...
setting up for a 1836yd Prarie dog shot










And amateur experimental rocketry...
Spike, a 2 stage J-J, and Bertha a 6xJ-1M cluster


----------



## Gunner12 (May 5, 2007)

Wow abinok, those are nice peaces of equipment. I also have model rockets but nothing close to something that size.


----------



## Flash Harry (May 12, 2007)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> The bomb cost is this zeiss.More than 60 000$ in 1976


 
Every home should have one!

And people laugh at my flashlight collection?


----------



## Patriot (May 12, 2007)

My dinky little Bogen tripod, (compared to ZeissOEM2's). The Leica APO, which is mounted on a Manfrotto 308RC ball head, can be aimed co-axial with whichever optic is mounted on the left. I can also quickly (in five seconds) attach my AE Shorty Powerlight in place of the spotting scope for watching animals at night through bino's. That works well out to about 200 meters.


----------



## perado (May 13, 2007)

*I need one of these for my flash hider.*


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Oct 9, 2007)

.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Andreas (Oct 12, 2007)

i guess this would be considered a big gun ?







Andreas


----------



## KingGlamis (Oct 12, 2007)

Very cool thread with lot$ of cool fla$light$. $o where are the cool beam $hot$? Plea$e $hare them with the re$t of u$!


----------



## skalomax (Oct 13, 2007)

Woohoo, I could finally join! 






Thanks to Milkyspit, Cmaccel, and Ledzeppelin.


----------



## LuxLuthor (Oct 13, 2007)

Andreas said:


> i guess this would be considered a big gun ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh man! Yeah, more like a Mega Big Gun! :twothumbs

Next to that, this is my weenie 21 x Elite 1700mAh AA's 64655


----------



## tanasit (Oct 29, 2007)

Okay guys, here are "some" of mine:
Field Target collections:






Old favorites:











10 meter rifles:







10 meter pistols:






Custom built Bullpup:





And finally my pride super custom; the Spartan with super exhibition grade American walnut stock, fully engraved action and barrel with gold inlay, etc.


----------



## DM51 (Oct 29, 2007)

*WOW*
*!!!!!!!*


----------



## depusm12 (Oct 29, 2007)

Does this lil ole light qualify? 550 lumens out the front. 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/178163


----------



## Nitro (Oct 29, 2007)

*WOW!* That is one awesome collection Tanasit.

Oh yeah, nice lights too.


----------



## hopkins (Nov 22, 2007)

OK Men ! Who's gonna argue that this baby has the most lumens of any 'gun' ever and a throw measured in miles! 10 miles? 20 miles? 
.


----------



## djblank87 (Nov 23, 2007)

hopkins said:


> OK Men ! Who's gonna argue that this baby has the most lumens of any 'gun' ever and a throw measured in miles! 10 miles? 20 miles?
> .


 
 ..........I'm just wondering does that run on AW RCR's or primarys?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 24, 2007)

Good Lord, Tanasit. That's a largest field target collection I've ever seen. Looks like you're pretty good with them, too.

As far as the 10-meter guns, what do you think of the Hammerli 450? I friend of mine has one that he likes, but I've heard a lot about problems with the synthetic design. I shoot a Daisy/Gamo 126 Super Match, the Walther LGR lookalike.


----------



## angelofwar (Nov 24, 2007)

Here's my biggest gun...Marine Magnum 870 w/ 18" Barrel...and my "biggest gun"...Surefire 918FA...LOL!!!


----------



## Numbers (Nov 25, 2007)

Tanasit,
Do you have any idea what a nearly mint Feinwerkbau 300s is worth today?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Nov 25, 2007)

Last I saw, about $600 to the right buyer.


----------



## jumpstat (Nov 26, 2007)

Cool collection Tanasit....I really envy you guys over in the US, we can't own any guns, pistols even an airgun in Malaysia....


----------



## Secur1 (Nov 29, 2007)

@tanasit I'd hate to see what happens to anyone that tries to break into your place....
At least every shot u take at him will be accurate to the mm

@Andreas Are you interested in purchasing a 1978 model Human ? In good condition, a few nicks on the bezel and body (character marks) overall good condition 
Or at least let me know if you are adopting 

Sorry about the off topic


----------



## loser (Dec 10, 2007)

angelofwar said:


> Here's my biggest gun...Marine Magnum 870 w/ 18" Barrel...and my "biggest gun"...Surefire 918FA...LOL!!!




what's that thing between the barrel and the surefire?


----------



## FrogmanM (Dec 10, 2007)

I would guess that to be the magazine toob(?)

angelofwar, that pic reminds me NEVER to make u mad!


Mayo


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 10, 2007)

FrogmanM said:


> I would guess that to be the magazine toob(?)
> 
> angelofwar, that pic reminds me NEVER to make u mad!
> 
> ...


 
Loser, Frogman got it right...it's a 4 rnd mag. extension...which will fit any 12ga. 870


----------



## loser (Dec 11, 2007)

angelofwar said:


> Loser, Frogman got it right...it's a 4 rnd mag. extension...which will fit any 12ga. 870



so what exactly it is? i don't know anything about gun


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 11, 2007)

A normal 870 will have a "magazine cap" where the brace attach's the barrel to the lower part of the gun/reciever (i.e. the magazine...where the shells are held until loaded into the chamber). Most 870's...in fact most 12ga.'s have a 5 rnd capacity...1 in the chamber and 4 in the mag...the magazine tube, or extenesion, replaces the magazine cap, and extends the magazine, allowing you to hold more shells (usually 4). This is stock for the Marine Magnum, but would have to be purchased seperately for most other 870's (except police/le models). In lay terms, it lets you hold more rounds "in" the gun...hope this helps!


----------



## Patriot (Dec 11, 2007)

Transit, that airgun collection still has me in awe. I think I saw an Aimpoint 1000 on one of the air pistols. That's a bit of a classic optic now. Very cool...all of it. Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## loser (Dec 12, 2007)

angelofwar said:


> A normal 870 will have a "magazine cap" where the brace attach's the barrel to the lower part of the gun/reciever (i.e. the magazine...where the shells are held until loaded into the chamber). Most 870's...in fact most 12ga.'s have a 5 rnd capacity...1 in the chamber and 4 in the mag...the magazine tube, or extenesion, replaces the magazine cap, and extends the magazine, allowing you to hold more shells (usually 4). This is stock for the Marine Magnum, but would have to be purchased seperately for most other 870's (except police/le models). In lay terms, it lets you hold more rounds "in" the gun...hope this helps!


i thought magnum was a type of handgun


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 12, 2007)

heres mine


----------



## angelofwar (Dec 12, 2007)

loser said:


> i thought magnum was a type of handgun


 
Here's two definitions of Magnum:

<LI minmax_bound="true">Of or relating to a cartridge containing a larger explosive charge than other cartridges of the same size. 
Designed to shoot magnum cartridges.
Magnum Shells have a bigger brass, and hence, more propellent (Explosive Charge)...only certain shot-guns can fire "Magnum Shells" SAFELY...hope that helps!


----------



## loser (Dec 13, 2007)

so magnum is a more powerful bullet, not gun.

so guns that shoot magnum bullet can shoot normal bullet of the same size, i suppose?


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 13, 2007)

loser said:


> so magnum is a more powerful bullet, not gun.
> 
> so guns that shoot magnum bullet can shoot normal bullet of the same size, i suppose?



It's a more powerful cartrdige loading, the bullet or shot can be the same. Usually guns that fire magnum rounds can fire non-magnums, although in some cases there's no non-magnum load in a certain size or the gun requires the extra power to function properly.


----------



## tino_ale (Dec 13, 2007)

Sorry guys but I can't help asking...

jeeeeeeesh WTF are you doing with all these weapons :sick2::duck::eeew:


----------



## cmacclel (Dec 13, 2007)

tino_ale said:


> Sorry guys but I can't help asking...
> 
> jeeeeeeesh WTF are you doing with all these weapons :sick2::duck::eeew:




It's called the "Right to Bear Arms"

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Right_to_bear_arms

Mac


----------



## Kiessling (Dec 13, 2007)

To all those people with guns, things that shoot, that is ... please keep this thread on-topic and start a new one in the appropriate forum for the gun topic.
Thanx 
bernie


----------



## loser (Dec 13, 2007)

i think i've got some misunderstanding about bullet or cartrdige. Is cartrdige the bit that doesn't get shot out of the gun and the bullet is the part that hurt people?


----------



## LukeA (Dec 13, 2007)

loser said:


> i think i've got some misunderstanding about bullet or cartrdige. Is cartrdige the bit that doesn't get shot out of the gun and the bullet is the part that hurt people?



The hammer/firing pin strikes the primer, which in turn sets off the propellant, firing the bullet. The brass is the shell casing, sometimes called the cartridge.


----------



## ABTOMAT (Dec 13, 2007)

loser said:


> i think i've got some misunderstanding about bullet or cartrdige. Is cartrdige the bit that doesn't get shot out of the gun and the bullet is the part that hurt people?



The part that stays in the gun is the casing. The cartridge is the complete assembly of bullet, casing, powder, primer, etc.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jan 15, 2008)

g[/IMG]


----------



## N10 (Jan 15, 2008)

wow...where does this zeiss monster thing come from?...any details about it?


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jan 16, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## hoppy1010 (Feb 10, 2008)

Do these count? :devil:


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 10, 2008)

hoppy1010 said:


> Do these count? :devil:



Those very count.


----------



## Taboot (Feb 10, 2008)

Zeiss,

Have we come far in 60 years? The technology you have collected and displayed in this thread would suggest not. I am amazed with the engineering and subsequent manufacturing that came during WWII on both sides.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 11, 2008)

tino_ale said:


> Sorry guys but I can't help asking...
> 
> jeeeeeeesh WTF are you doing with all these weapons :sick2::duck::eeew:




:huh: :sigh: :shakehead :ironic:




ZeissOEM2, how do you keep these things running? Are there spare parts and bulbs available still. The beam shot is utterly impressive!


----------



## Shreknow91 (Feb 13, 2008)

I think this thread qualifies as *EPIC*

(place offical looking stamp here)


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Feb 13, 2008)

[QUOTg[/IMG]


----------



## Juggernaut (Feb 19, 2008)

Andreas said:


> i guess this would be considered a big gun ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Just wondering how many lumens that thing puts out compared to Mac’s torch. I have seen a bunch of outdoor long rang shots with that military monster but not really any with some of the crazier custom lights on here. So I’d like to know for comparison power.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 19, 2008)

Shreknow91 said:


> (place offical looking stamp here)


----------



## Gryloc (Feb 19, 2008)

Where is RA? I was expecting him to post with his beautiful mercury arc spotlight that can cast light on clouds and objects up to 4 miles away (and maybe further). Seeing the capabilities of the MegaRay from the pictures on the home website, I now wonder what can be done with sophisticated optics with our lights instead of using a big, bulky reflector. Oh yeah, where is CPF member Data who made the Data Bank 70? This is a beast: it has 70 Q5 Cree XR-Es overdriven at 1800mA, and each emitter positioned behind its own 30mm aspheric lens. Thinking of that ~20,000 lumen beast gives me the chills!

I do not have too many big guns. I do have a Quad Seoul P4 2D Mag and I am working on a 2C Mag with 4 TWOF TFFC K2s (0200 bin). I also have some lights that are not enclosed yet, nor do they look pretty yet. I have two 18*K2 clusters for headlights capable of ~2000lm (a postponed project since it uses the inefficient K2). A small picture of this bright beast is in my avatar. Version two will have 9 or 10 of the 0200 TFFC K2s (TUME) to produce up to 2500 lumens of pretty, warmer white light. I will post pics of those new headlights later. I am still burning in and testing LEDs. I will complete this project in much less time I hope...

I love this thread! Please keep them coming! BTW, I am surprised that no-one tried to show their "big guns" here (flexing arm muscles). Are CPF members weak? Just kidding. 

-Tony


----------



## DM51 (Mar 3, 2008)

I like things that come in sets of 3.


----------



## Patriot (Mar 3, 2008)

DM51 said:


> I like things that come in sets of 3.



Gorgeous engraving on those side-by-sides! Love the black four sided A2s also. But you really need to get a flat bezel M6 to go with your other two variations...hehe


----------



## Chuck289 (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont think anyone has posted a picture of this humble but amazing light.
It's the only light I have that I would consider a "Big gun"


----------



## adamlau (Mar 5, 2008)

I will be needing a few more months before I am able to join the BIG GUNS club :twothumbs


----------



## cat (Mar 5, 2008)

Gryloc said:


> Seeing the capabilities of the MegaRay from the pictures on the home website, I now wonder what can be done with sophisticated optics with our lights instead of using a big, bulky reflector.



Yes, good point. The one reflector I saw here (I can't remember what thread it was but the guy's in Holland) ...cost so much that it makes the Megaray seem not so expensive.


----------



## donn_ (Mar 19, 2008)

Finally, I can post something to the Big Guns thread!






On top we have A Mirage_Man HAIII 4D with a Delghi 3" head containing an Ostar 6-die emitter. Light modded by WQuiles.

In the middle, a 2C Mag, for scale.

On the bottom is Led Zepp's 9x R2 build in another Delghi head, on a 4-segment BigLeef body.






:twothumbs


----------



## TigerhawkT3 (Mar 20, 2008)

I can't believe I never noticed this thread. 

Here are a few:

12kL: LK12 (Videos here and here)
20kL: HMM (Video here)
02kL: TVL2 (Video here)
02kL: 62138 build (Video here)
03kL: POB 35W HID (the kind from Sam's Club)

And, eventually, when I have the money, one of these.


----------



## Caligvla (Mar 21, 2008)

Josey said:


> JimmyM’s Mag458 with added FM 3-inch reflector. 17 1/2D cells pump out something like 11,000 lumens. And, yep, that’s about 3 feet tall. Way too fun.



where can I get that Mag458??? how much did it set you back?


----------



## tobjectpascal (Mar 26, 2008)

Tim W said:


> These beat the **** outta ANY flashlight!!:rock::naughty:




Not if it's dark you can't see nobody to shoot them


----------



## diff_lock2 (Mar 27, 2008)

tobjectpascal said:


> Not if it's dark you can't see nobody to shoot them



You shouldn't be shooting people during any light conditions.


----------



## cyberpunk (Apr 29, 2008)

DM51 said:


> I like things that come in sets of 3.


 
DM15,

Awesome side-by-side shotguns! From just this top view, they look great...I suspect their stocks are awesome, as well.

What are they??


----------



## toby_pra (Apr 30, 2008)

:thumbsup: donn these delghi heads are very nice for a great throw!


----------



## adamlau (May 2, 2008)

The Polarion PH50 is my only big gun for the time being...


----------



## BVH (May 2, 2008)

May I join the club?






It may not beat out the Nuke, but it does ok.


----------



## Patriot (May 6, 2008)

BVH said:


> May I join the club?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was wondering when you were going to post!!


----------



## BVH (May 7, 2008)

I can't figure out how I missed it for over a month! Shame on me! :shrug:


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 7, 2008)

Little time for flashlights at the moment .I am back in collecting optics.
Big optics arrived 10 days ago.The black zeiss Asembi -ww2.The Grey Meopta 25x100 -1948





















Last photo shows size Meopta vs a Gerber Folding Sportsman Classic Stag


----------



## Meltdown (May 7, 2008)

Zeiss, that's some nice glass you've got there!!


----------



## DM51 (May 7, 2008)

Very nice, Zeiss (apols for cheesy rhyming, lol).

What rangefinder is that? It looks fairly similar to mine, but I can't make out the detail.

Here is my Barr & Stroud:


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 7, 2008)

DM51 said:


> Very nice, Zeiss (apols for cheesy rhyming, lol).
> 
> What rangefinder is that? It looks fairly similar to mine, but I can't make out the detail.



Its a Hensoldt scherenfernrohr SF 14 Z


----------



## donn_ (May 7, 2008)

ZeissOEM2 said:


> ..Hensoldt scherenfernrohr...



Gezundheit!


----------



## Patriot (May 7, 2008)

Now that the thread has gone back to optics, it's only a matter of time before guns are posted again...woohoo! Sorry, I like them all .... lol. I can't help myself and I like everything in this thread.

Nice optics you guys!


----------



## yingzhang12345 (May 10, 2008)

顶！！
I like guns,but i am in china,so i can not have a gun


----------



## Edwood (May 10, 2008)

My one and only hotwire, my M*g61 is a big gun. Well, relative to all my weenie little 123 cell lights.

I prefer to have pocket rockets. I have a 15watt Ostar pocket rocket coming soon. But when the occassion arises for the need for massive throw outside (like my dog running away), my Trusty M*g61 is always right by the front door, charged and ready to run out the door with.

-Ed


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 12, 2008)

Edwood said:


> I prefer to have pocket rockets.




These units is too big to put in the pockets


----------



## BVH (May 12, 2008)

Zeiss, are those some type of military rangefinders/targeting devices?


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 12, 2008)

BVH said:


> Zeiss, are those some type of military rangefinders/targeting devices?



Left-Carl zeiss jena OEM2 military rangefinder (optical)
Middle-Carl zeiss Jena military DF 12x20x40x80 
Right-Carl zeiss Jena OEM2






In the middle on top of the white house you may see the triangel for use in optical rangefinding


----------



## BVH (May 12, 2008)

The little blue/cyan thing?

I've gotta ask - what's the upper distance limit of the device?


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 12, 2008)

BVH said:


> The little blue/cyan thing?
> 
> I've gotta ask - what's the upper distance limit of the device?




Yes.

upper limit is 15 000m

This photo is taken with mobilephone and zeiss Asembi (black bino in the middle between zeiss OEM2 1 and 2)


----------



## Shreknow91 (May 14, 2008)

How much $$ do those things run?

And where can i get one?


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 16, 2008)

http://www.deutscheoptik.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=7&products_id=383


----------



## Patriot (May 28, 2008)

Zeiss, none of your photobucket images have been working lately.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Jun 6, 2008)

Patriot36 said:


> Zeiss, none of your photobucket images have been working lately.



Oooops -Sorry. I did delete a few photoes earlier ,but I did get problems with my PC ,-and I think the Pc have deleted a lot more than I was thinking to do.My account is empty and I have to do some works to get it fixed .I will see what I can do later next week.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 22, 2008)

These are my Big guns, 1000 Watt GE 4557 runs on 6x 18AH SLA batteries in the box under it. 6D xenon Maglite “though not the brightest it’s still big!”, 10D 30 Watt RayOvac Sportsmen 2 AKA “Quasar”, and lastly the brightest thing I can carry “can’t carry 87 pound GE 4557” the 4400 lumen Bigbeam 1766 C Powerhouse:thumbsup:.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 23, 2008)

Should realy do a new shot, as have collected and made/ modded more, but for now an old shot with a 6D mag with FM 37 & 74mm extentions & Five Mega 3" V-2 head; Seven Emoli at 29.4V freshly Charged, Osram 65657 250W 24V lamp, Judco switch,

Bright? So bright I'm worried for the reflector 

Its the big one inbetween the Three x 6C's ( one 6C with 4 emoli and 64633,) & Two x 2D's, (one 15.6V 64623, and one 64633 for comparison testing),
Purple 2C ROP 
The 6D is a 5761
& one of the Three x 7C's has 5 emoli and AW C switch inside + 50W IRC Looking to make this a 64633 aswell...have run a 64458 in there ...but wonder if the V is to high on 5 Emoli for 64633...need to work out how to drop the peak V off a little.


----------



## edap617 (Aug 2, 2008)




----------



## climberkid (Aug 2, 2008)

no matter how many times i have seen that i still feel happy inside and smile every time...


----------



## BVH (Aug 3, 2008)

CA in the foreground is Bob M's and is a complete working, remotely controlled light. It's a "10" on the ten-scale. Large cables go to remote unit in foreground, out of camera range. CA in background is BVH's and has no remote control. It's an "8". 

Event is at Fort MacArthur in El Segundo in 2007 (or possibly 2006). It's a re-enactment of the famous Los Angeles Air raid during WWII.

We did it again this year with 5 lights working. Quite a site! For those who like the 1940's war-time era theme, this is a great annual event with authentic dress, dinner, dancing and the actual air raid enactment with some very heavy cannon fire and a WWII air raid siren going off.


----------



## Patriot (Aug 3, 2008)

BVH said:


> We did it again this year with 5 lights working. Quite a site! For those who like the 1940's war-time era theme, this is a great annual event with authentic dress, dinner, dancing and the actual air raid enactment with some very heavy cannon fire and a WWII air raid siren going off.




Neat! I'll bet that is an absolute blast Bob. A total imersion into a classic era. There used to be a party like that back here at Scottsdale airport. Several war birds would fly in for the air fair and they'd throw an invitation party on Friday night that was supposed to reenact a celebration at a bomber air base in England. I went to it a couple of times. Same thing, with the authentic dress and vintage music, all under in decorated hangers under the wings of a B17, B24 and several fighters. They don't do it anymore and I miss it.


----------



## Illum (Oct 21, 2008)

Josey said:


>



just a thought but is that one of R. C. Gorman's paintings?



edap617 said:


>


:ironic:
IIRC this was taken by BVH, used here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/170556

just to get my foot in the door:huh:




wimpy guns
M6-1185
N30 30W HID


----------



## csshih (Oct 21, 2008)

spotlight is cheating :thumbsup:


----------



## csshih (Oct 21, 2008)

Tim W said:


> These beat the **** outta ANY flashlight!!:rock::naughty:


cheater!


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 22, 2008)

This threads a good laugh. :laughing:

ohhh.... My two BIG Guns


----------



## Illum (Oct 22, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> This threads a good laugh. :laughing:
> 
> ohhh.... My two BIG Guns



which reminds me, wheres powern00dle in all of this?
my association between the spotlight and p0weren00dle has pretty much set in stone, even going to the store and seeing an orange spotlight my first thought is, wheres Mr. p0wern00dle?


----------



## brighterisbetter (Oct 22, 2008)

This may not be the biggest gun out there, but it's definitely not a 'weenie' either.

Mac's Customs Elephant II Quad P7 running 4 - Emoli 18650's


----------



## Chronos (Oct 22, 2008)

Another turn?

How about a REAL M1D (papered) and an early AR15, posing with a SPY007?


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, the "big gun" of my collection is nothing compared to all of yours. 

I'm still quite excited about it though, I've been posting pics every chance I get. 

(Currently has an MN16. FM Bi-Pin MN Adpapter and WA1111 will replace it soon.)


----------



## sylathnie (Oct 22, 2008)

I think I finally deserve to step into this thread.
*64663 36V 400 Watt Ele II - Overdriven by 10 cells*






More images and beamshots in the linked thread.


----------



## shomie911 (Oct 22, 2008)

sylathnie said:


> I think I finally deserve to step into this thread.
> *64663 36V 400 Watt Ele II - Overdriven by 10 cells*
> 
> http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x79/sylathnie/IMG_3747.jpg[/IMG]
> ...




You win this entire thread...that is amazing.

16,000+ lumens


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 23, 2008)

it's most likely dishing out far more as its overdriven.... 20,000+lumens??


----------



## Illum (Oct 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> it's most likely dishing out far more as its overdriven.... 20,000+lumens??



won't beat the hyperblitz, but its definitely one of the rare instances in which a lamp of this magnitude was utilized in a "maglite" footprint:twothumbs


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 24, 2008)

I don't think anything can beat the Blitz - L0L 

Its nutssss..... 

Wonder how BVH's VT150 compares to it in throw?


----------



## Patriot (Oct 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> I don't think anything can beat the Blitz - L0L
> 
> Its nutssss.....
> 
> Wonder how BVH's VT150 compares to it in throw?




I think it's got some good lumens, just not the throw. Still, I'm not going to say I wouldn't love to see some side by side beamies of these two lights. :naughty:


----------



## sylathnie (Oct 24, 2008)

It's more of a flood monster than throw monster. The filament is huge on that thing.... I need a bigger reflector or something. Although it does throw pretty far just with brute lumens. :naughty:

If someone wants to ship me their VT150 I will gladly take some comparison shots.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 25, 2008)

I actually meant BVH's VT150 vs. the HyperBlitz. :naughty:

My previous post wasn't clear, silly me.:thumbsup:

It must be shocking having a mag style light with an overdriven 400w osram.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 25, 2008)

And my post was referring to Flashanator's post... 

Here is Mark's HyperBlitz using the same 64663 bulb at 39.4V

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2271424#post2271424


----------



## hyperloop (Oct 31, 2008)

jumpstat said:


> Cool collection Tanasit....I really envy you guys over in the US, we can't own any guns, pistols even an airgun in Malaysia....



ditto for singapore


----------



## donn_ (Nov 5, 2008)

Beauty and the Beast!






A Ti Ra Twisty next to a Chrome Elly with 6 body segments. The Elly has 21" of battery compartment length.


----------



## choppers (Nov 5, 2008)

donn_ said:


> Beauty and the Beast!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY $H!T!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:bow::bow::bow::bow:


----------



## csshih (Nov 5, 2008)

I wonder if it's strong enough to smack someone with.


----------



## DM51 (Nov 5, 2008)

WOW!! Donn, what on EARTH are you running in that huge monster?!?? ROFL!


----------



## donn_ (Nov 5, 2008)

It's nothing but a host now, but it has huge potential, eh?:naughty:

It'll hold 8x 26650 cells, with a spacer.


----------



## arewethereyetdad (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy cripes! Now THAT'S a flashlight! :twothumbs I'd love to see what kind of creation can be made with that combo.


----------



## griff (Nov 6, 2008)

I always heard "anything bigger than a handful is a waste"


----------



## donn_ (Nov 6, 2008)

I have berry berry big hands!


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 10, 2008)

donn_ said:


> Beauty and the Beast!
> A Ti Ra Twisty next to a Chrome Elly with 6 body segments. The Elly has 21" of battery compartment length.


 
That thing is a monster! What’s it’s total length? It could be longer then my RayOvac!


----------



## donn_ (Nov 10, 2008)

27 5/16"


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 10, 2008)

donn_ said:


> 27 5/16"


 
Dang! how did you get that number? If that’s correct then it’s longer by .75 inches:mecry:!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 4, 2008)

Here is a line up of some of my big guns, Professional's Favorite 17.5mcp on right, 15mcp Thor is the huge black one right next to the Pro's Favorite. I don't own the yellow one any more (Smartbeam 15mcp) but now have the N30 and will post a picture of it soon. 






UPDATE: Here is my AmondoTech N30:


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 5, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Here is a line up of some of my big guns, Professional's Favorite 17.5mcp on right, 15mcp Thor is the huge black one right next to the Pro's Favorite. I don't own the yellow one any more (Smartbeam 15mcp) but now have the N30 and will post a picture of it soon.  UPDATE: Here is my AmondoTech N30:


 
Wow that’s sp cool:thumbsup:, I couldn’t image the beam they’d all make put together. When ever I read your posts it seems like you have a hundred of those big spotlights, well I guess you do. 

Were's the Industrial?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 6, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> Wow that’s sp cool:thumbsup:, I couldn’t image the beam they’d all make put together. When ever I read your posts it seems like you have a hundred of those big spotlights, well I guess you do.
> 
> Were's the Industrial?


 
Thanks Juggernaut! Here it is:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 11, 2008)

Here are some more of my Big Guns:


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 13, 2008)




----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here is my full classic spotlight lineup.

Always from left to right: AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator, Vector Power On Board HID, Thor 15mcp, Sharper Image 10mcp (which is like a 10mcp Thor with extra features & twin 6V SLA batteries), 3mcp twin beam Vector.














*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


Here are my 3 GIANT guns, lined up from left to right in order of size.







And here are what I consider to be my 2 unusual/special spotlights, The AmondoTech N30 and Professional's Favorite 17.5 million CP.






Here is my LED super thrower:


----------



## Juggernaut (Dec 13, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Here is my full classic spotlight lineup.
> 
> Always from left to right: AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator, Vector Power On Board HID, Thor 15mcp, Sharper Image 10mcp (which is like a 10mcp Thor with extra features & twin 6V SLA batteries), 3mcp twin beam Vector.
> 
> ...


 



> Wow that’s sp cool:thumbsup:, I couldn’t image the beam they’d all make put together. When ever I read your posts it seems like you have a hundred of those big spotlights, well I guess you do.


I stand corrected, You have the almighty magaload of hand held spot light:laughing:!

Anymore info on that yellow and silver one?


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 13, 2008)

Juggernaut said:


> I stand corrected, You have the almighty magaload of hand held spot light:laughing:!
> 
> Anymore info on that yellow and silver one?


 
Lol Juggernaut.:laughing: The yellow and silver one is my newest pistol-grip spotlight and is called the RALLY Advanced 3-in-1 Ultra Beam Rechargeable Spotlight. It is rated at 3 million candlepower and has a 55W H3 12V halogen bulb and a 12V SLA battery. It has a very nice round beam and great throw.
My favorite feature it has is the car adaptor that directly runs it for unlimited runtime. I love everything about the RALLY.

Here is a beamshot I just went out and took of it. There was no ambient light and the shed it is lighting up is 50 yards away. For some reason the spill and corona don't show very well in this photo. It is a VERY bright light.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Dec 25, 2008)

There is a lot of great Big lights,but my favorite is still FM Grey Ellie 3V


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Dec 25, 2008)

My Peak Performance 5mcp:









Two pictures of my Motor Trend 5mcp, which I sometimes refer to as my Maxabeam lookalike:


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (Feb 11, 2009)

Quad P7 have been one of my favorite big lights















Beamshot Ellie Quad





Beamshot Ellie 10w HID





Beamshot Eagleye 35 w Hid





70 years old zeiss





zeiss and Ellie 10 w HID


----------



## tino_ale (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice!


Your Quad P7 looks familliar 










Man that one is ridiculously bright!

At max level pointing the beam to a near white wall will completely blind you. NOT recommended indoor! 

You don't want to be the person this flashlight is pointed to :devil:


----------



## hamheart (Feb 12, 2009)

this is not a picture of my light, but i have the exact same light. 




it's on the left, it puts out a mere 15,000 lumens.

pic by BSBG


----------



## BSBG (May 6, 2009)

hamheart said:


> i have few more than this but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, that is mine on the left, and the right. Thanks for posting my pic without bothering to ask or rehost it.


----------



## ZeissOEM2 (May 6, 2009)

tino_ale said:


> Nice!
> 
> 
> Your Quad P7 looks familliar
> ...




Yes its bright -and now I do have one regulated on the right w /pot for dimming


----------



## alantch (May 8, 2009)

Colossus with several 'normal' sized lights.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (May 21, 2009)




----------



## Sgt. LED (May 22, 2009)

Hey there's the Dorcy I dismantled! 

The very throwy reflector and lens went to a good cause.


----------



## Skyeye (May 23, 2009)

I just love my MOAF (mother of all flashlights). She can light up the clouds! That's a 3D maglite clone next to MOAF.:naughty:


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice picture Skyeye, I love my MOAF too! :twothumbs It remains the longest throwing Incandescent spotlight I have ever personally held, and easily lights up low lying clouds.


----------



## Skyeye (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's my latest big gun! I got it from my Goodwill store this morning for 5 bucks. It's label says 3,000,000 candle power halogen and is made by Fixit Tools.
It has about a 6" reflector and the beam is pretty much 6-8" at 20ft! I am charging it now and can't wait for nightfall to see if it too will reach the clouds.lovecpf


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats on your nice new spotlight Skyeye!

Here is my newest big gun, which I just bought yesterday. Its pencil beam and throw are amazing, and it has a flood mode. This is a direct 12V 100W plug-in spotlight. I bought one of these exact same lights a while ago which ended up falling and getting damaged, and I liked it so much that I decided to go ahead and get a brand new one.


----------



## strinq (Jun 8, 2009)

Wow, are some of those even in the flashlight category? :nana:
But this thread has opened the floodlights for me...figuratively speaking.


----------



## kts (Jun 9, 2009)

alantch said:


> Colossus with several 'normal' sized lights.


 
WOWoo:..That Colossus is HUGE :duck:


----------

